# Extreme newbe



## CSundby (Feb 28, 2015)

Good evening. I'm glad I found this forum. I've learned a lot already just by briefly browsing a few posts. 

A few years ago now, I purchased a CNC Router Engraver but the software that came with it was damaged and I was unable to get replacement copies. I did attempted to locate the programs I'd need for getting started but the trial versions I downloaded infected my computer with virus' and killed it  I've been reluctant to try again and the router has been collecting dust since. I've since renewed my interest in trying again.

I have zero experience with CNC Routing and Engraving, and some limited experience with various basic CAD programs. What I do remember of using those programs were that they were very UN-user friendly and frustrating.

Can anyone point me in the direct I need to go for affordable and user friendly software programs to try out?

Thanks!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I've moved your thread to the CNC forum where you may be more likely to get the help you are looking for. In the meantime how about editing your profile and give us a name to refer to you by so we don't have to call you n/a. Also, what type of machine and what programs do you have?

If you go to our CNC sub forum you'll find all the previous threads on the subject there. A few months ago Bill Griggs posted a thread about some of the more affordable CNCs and some of the programming for them. It will be among those posts.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Cut2D from Vectric is an inexpensive way to generate drawings and tool paths (G Code) that works on most CNCs. There are a few drawing programs out there, and also a few programs that can turn a line drawing into g code as well. 

Generally a control program of some sort is also needed to feed that g code to the CNC, and that is what may be "broken" on your engraver. Tell us what the brand and model number of your CNC is and someone here can probably name something that will control your machine. Mach3 (soon to be mach4), and LinuxCNC (runs under Linux) are two "universal" controllers. Some machines have a proprietary controller and if yours is one of those and your controller isn't working then you may still just have a heavy door stop.


----------



## CSundby (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks 4DTt. I'll check out your suggestions as soon as possible. As for the make ... Not sure. I'd have to go look. It's been so long, lol. But I do know it came with mach3.


----------



## CSundby (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks chuck. I will update my info later, when I'm on the comp instead of the tab.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

CSundby, 

Welcome to the forums. There are lots of choices when it comes to CNC software. Many people will recommend a specific program and the truth is, today almost all of the CAD/CAM programs are good enough to get you going. Some are WAY easier than others to work. Some are really powerful and hard to use. The best programs are a balance of easy to use and powerful.

Your Machine uses Mach3, so your choices of a CAM software are wide open. Mach3 works with just about all of them. 

If you need help, just ask. Folks on the forum are very helpful.

Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> If you go to our CNC sub forum you'll find all the previous threads on the subject there. A few months ago Bill Griggs posted a thread about some of the more affordable CNCs and some of the programming for them. It will be among those posts.


Thanks Chuck.

Here is a link to the post you mentioned. CNC SIGN PROJECTS - CNC DESIGN SOFTWARE -

Bill


----------



## CSundby (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks Bill! I'm going through that link right now. It looks to be very informative.

I do have a question .... I got the brainiac idea last night (hence the renewed interest) of using my iPhone as a 3D scanner to copy ceramic tile carvings I've done to make "molds" or "stamps" to replicate my ceramic tiles. There's a number of apps out there to do that but do they convert the images into vector? If not, can they be converted? Or is this just a hair brained idea?


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

No. But you can convert to gray scale and work with that.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Arcticfox46 (Jul 19, 2007)

Personally I use Vectric Aspire but I have used all the Vectric products. I find the support to be second to none. It is the most user friendly in my book.

Even though I am a Vectric user I have tried others also.

For a second best I would tell you about ArtCAM. They also have some nice stuff and is user friendly. Nice thing about ArtCam Express is that it allows you the basic 2D stuff but also allows some entry level 3D reliefs as well - all for $150 to start.

Both of these let you download free trials.

One thing I will mention is - Vectric allows multi computer installs. Artcam is a one computer with doingle install.


----------



## CSundby (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks Leo! I have downloaded all the free trials from Vectric. I'll check out ArtCam as well.


----------

